# Darkening a nitro finish



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

My 69 Fender custom shop strat has a quartersawn maple capped neck with a light vintage tint nitro finish. While it looks great, I'd like it to be a bit darker. Will leaving it in the sun darken the nitro finish or fade it? Or is there another way to darken it without damaging the original finish?


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

The sun will darken nitro finish, but how long this would take is something i don't really know,i would be very careful trying it any other way, with such an expensive guitar. 
you could try wrapping the guitar up except for the neck and leaving it to darken naturally over time, also newer windows will not allow the UV Light to penetrate.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

in no way would i ever consider putting a neck in the sun....first, it would take months...Fender does'nt use pure nitro..so will take forever to darken...second..the sun's heat will bend and twist your neck quite quickly if you do that. Only option is a refinish.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

Leaving the guitar out of the case should be enough. Just be patient. 
Leaving the guitar out in the sun (excessive heat buildup) + humidity is not a good idea.

If you don't the colour, just sell the guitar and buy another one. There's no point in ruining an expensive Fender CS.


----------



## Solaceguitars (May 3, 2010)

The safe way to expose the neck to UV could be CFL bulbs. I used them to expose screening ink for a silk screen project. I picked up a (150watt) bulb at home depot, and rumour has it that you could get a light sun burn from them if you stand there long enough. They don't get excessively HOT. Maybe it's worth some patience to try if you don't decide to trade or re-finish your neck? I was going to try and darken a fender pickguard this way.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

If you go the UV light way, make sure you have a fan running to cool off the neck or you may end up bubbling the finish. Ask me how I know


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Rick31797 said:


> UV Light to penetrate.


wow

i did not know that


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm not going to refinish the neck, already went down that road with my 82 JV Strat and it will lower the value of the guitar. Guess I'll just have to do it the old fashioned way, play it and leave it on a stand or in an open case.....


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Almost all finishes used on guitars these days, be it lacquer, poly, you name it, have anti-yellowing agents and sunlight will take forever and have little affect, and as noted you could easily damage the neck in more ways than one.

Not sure what the fuss is about though, over the years I've done many, recently I've done just that with 2 Fender CS Strat necks, from a white maple to amber maple... it's pretty straightforward and doesn't involve refinishing or suntanning.

(1) Spray tinted clear coat and (2) seal that in with clear top coat.

While you'd be guesstimating to say what Fender uses for a base or sealer coat - the CS necks have a top coat very compatible with NC lacquer - this can be tested on the heel of the neck before you do any work. Anyone who does finishing and knows what their doing should be able to help you.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Very true Jimmy


----------

